# Has Anyone Primed, and Painted a NEW Galvanized Steel Chase Cover?



## CJRages (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm having a cover custom made for my chase by a local heating/air company for  around $75-$100. It will be 24 gauge steel with cross breaks to the chimney opening to shed water. 

I've read that galvanized steel is "zinc treated" to resist rusting. This makes it difficult for paint to adhere and a person must treat the metal before painting to remove some of the zinc properties. I'd like to prime and paint over the surface to improved the life of the steel.  

Do you have any suggestions on how to go about this? 
What is the best sealant to use around where the chimney pipe connects to the chase cover? 


See pictures of old rusted cover and deteriorated sealant around pipe. 

Thanks!


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 17, 2009)

Call em back & have it made from 24 gage aluminum...
No problem painting it...
We use 25 year GE silicone to seal the junction 
between the collar & the chasetop...


----------



## devinsdad (Nov 18, 2009)

wash it with vinegar and paint it with DTM available at Sherwin Williams


----------



## Gooserider (Nov 18, 2009)

I believe there are primers made just for galvanized metals - probably worth getting, and following any directions on application, surface prep, etc...  Also make sure that whatever top coat you choose, it is compatible with the primer.

Gooserider


----------



## CJRages (Nov 18, 2009)

I appreciate the inputs everyone. 

Here is what I've decided to do.

Purchase Rust-Oleum Flat Aluminum Primer see links:
http://www.rustoleum.com/CBGProduct.asp?pid=43

Tech data specs pdf:
http://www.rustoleumibg.com/images/tds/CBG_TDS Stops Rust Aluminum Primer 209.pdf
EDIT: (The empty spaces in the link are necessary for it to work correctly)

First I will clean the galvanized steel with a yet to be determined cleaner, then dry, prime, and add a finish top coat. 
I'll post some pictures if I'm able to have access to my wife's camera.   
This might be helpful for someone in the future.


----------



## Elderthewelder (Nov 19, 2009)

My galv. chase cover was in  worse condition than yours when I had my insert installed, house was 19 years old at the time  I went and had a new one made from stainless steel from a local sheet metal shop that specialises in products for the local stove shops. Think it cost me right around $125 or so if I remember right


----------



## Hogwildz (Nov 19, 2009)

If the existing cap is not rotted through and in solid shape, just clean the deteriorated sealant off, wire wheel the existing cap, and repaint. Then reseal.


----------

